# My new Look 585 Ultra



## Kees

This is my new Look 585 Ultra 2008
Weight without pedals 7.2 kg


----------



## Roy - DK

Nice bike.

I have one too, 
and I'm sure, that you are gona be a haaappyyy man.

/Roy


----------



## nrspeed

Dang that is a nice looking build. Those wheels sure go with the frame well. Enjoy!


----------



## ezzy

WOW! Congrats - This build sure looks great!

I have the 585 origin with the tempest II alu (the model previous to EA90aero) and it is a killer combo


----------



## bikerneil

Beautiful build. Love the colors, stunning to look at it - even more fun to ride. I love my 595, can't ride it enough.


----------



## Wal

*another 585 Ultra fan*

Nice build - we were obviously of a similar mind. here's mine...

View attachment 116465


----------



## OffRoadRoadie

Nice. Is the Ultra a Med? What is your cycling inseam and how tall are you?


----------



## Kees

OffRoadRoadie said:


> Nice. Is the Ultra a Med? What is your cycling inseam and how tall are you?



The frame is a Large

I am 1.82 meter what do you mean bij cycling inseam ?


----------



## il sogno

Nice. Mine has Reynolds carbon tubulars. You're gonna love it.


----------



## rward325

Sweet Ride! Enjoy it.


----------

